# Moving abandoned bee hive



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

First, you need to find out who ownes the bees. If they are left from prior pollination, they do not belong to the farmer, and just because the boxes/ pallet are in bad shape does not make the free bees. 

Once you have written permission from the owner, then you need to do an inspection to see the condition of the frames and comb. That will determine if you can just move the frames to a new hive body, or if you will need to start them on all new equipment. 

While you are waiting to hear from the farmer, find a local beekeeper willing to help you when you get the go ahead.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

New beekeeper here, (free advise is often worth just what you pay for it). If they were abandoned, there may be a reason for it. Are they healthy?

If it works out and you do take the hive, you may want to consider moving them into your equipment where they are now. It may be easier to move the new hive. If you do that, transfer the bees in the middle of the day when the foragers are away from the hive, then early in the next morning seal the hive up with screen to allow ventilation and move to your new location.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I am helping a friend in a similar situation. He found 4 hive deep in the woods that the owner of the land says belonged to a man who died over 5 years ago. He must have died prior to harvest as each has 4 supers still on them. Hives are rotten and full of holes. One was leaning badly. Tried to straighten them up. When opened the frames pretty much disintegrate. We were able to pry several supers apart and put a new deep under the honey supers with the hopes that eventually the queen will move up into this box and can be moved or keep replacing the old boxes with new. Given that they have survived 5+ years without human intervention makes me interested in the genetics. I plan to put some swarm traps around the area next spring.


----------



## Muckafoonee (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes the farmer is supposed to know the owner I'll get permission first the Farm hand said they left them because they ran outta room on the truck....He guessed they've been there 2-3 years now So it'll be interesting to find out the specifics

I'm planning on attending the local beekeepers meeting next month as well


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

After getting permission, find a "bee bud" becausse if it is your first time in a hive it can bee overwhelming.


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

Find some help, a good mentor is price less. 
You would need to stop them up at night to ensure you get all the field bees and no, if you move it during the day they will not find the new hive location.


----------



## Muckafoonee (Jun 19, 2011)

Found owner they didn't know hive was there was surprised to know there was just one hive in the location ....I got ahold of the farmers number last night on the way to work this morning the Hive was knocked over by cattle, called farmer and he didn't know who owned the hive just what city they were from I finally found the owner only to be told it was 40 miles from them and he would get out there in a few days I told him it was open and they were not going to make it like that he said Ehh its just another hive no big deal 
Im not a save the bees guy but you think he would be more opt to save his livelihood I offered to put it back together on the way home he just said he'd get to it

Im kinda at a loss on how to feel about this situation......


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

They are not your bees, I wouldnt lose any sleep over it. Get some hive bodies and frames/foundation over the winter, put them together and buy some bees in the spring, then you can decide the fate of YOUR bees!! To commercial guys, time is money, and driving forty miles for one hive will only happen when he gets bored and wants something to do. Goodluck!!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

My opinion is that if he doesn't take it away in a week or so, call him back & ask if you can have what's left of it. It would be a great experience for you to save it. Also, if the hive is damaged badly, they will probably abscond to a hollow tree.


----------



## jeffcool (Feb 24, 2011)

It sounds like he doesn't care, but doesn't want to hand them off for whatever reason (legal, someone that will keep calling him with questions, who knows). If you really want the bees, maybe you could offer to buy them as is? Not sure what the value would be at the end of a season, but something you could try since you seem passionate about these bees.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

IMO if you want them go to his house and communicate! Who needs a phone!! I say it would be great for experience in manipulating a hive! Thats if you really want them that bad!!


----------



## Muckafoonee (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies Someone removed the hive box sometime this afternoon


----------

